# PC Kaufberatung



## Tayfun22 (16. November 2015)

Guten Abend,

ich möchte gern ein Gaming PC kaufen am besten mit alledrum und dran (Monitor,Maus etc.) Nur ich habe keine Ahnung  Kann mir jemand helfen? 
Ich würd auch nicht so viel spielen auf dem Pc nur ab und zu ... Sollte am besten ein schneller Pc sein ^^ 

Ich hab mal hier was zusammengestellt AGANDO Shop

Wie ist es ? Passt das überhaupt ?

LG,

Tayfun


----------



## Toshii (16. November 2015)

Tut mir leid, aber ich kann unter deinem link nichts finden. Da steht nur "Warenkorb ist leer"... Vielleicht schreibst du die Teile einfach in deinen Post hier rein


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2015)

also, wie oft man spielt, ist an sich egal bei der Frage, was man für nen PC nimmt. Wichtig ist: sollen neueste Titel auf "Ultra" gut laufen oder reichen "hohe" Details aus? Bei letzterem kommst du mit ca 700-800€ für den PC gut hin, ein Monitor 24 Zoll ist für 130-160€ zu haben (teurere wären halt "besser", aber nicht zwingend nötig), und ner Maus und Tastatur für jeweils ca 30-40€ kannst du als Gelegenheitsspieler sehr gut auskommen.

Nenn am besten mal Dein Gesamtbudget. Ich nehme an, Windows soll auch inklusive sein?


----------



## Tayfun22 (16. November 2015)

Ohh danke  
hier 

*AGANDO agua 4375x4 Gamers Ed.* 


*Gehäuse:*Aerocool V3X Advance Devil Red*Netzteil:*400 Watt Silent Netzteil*Mainboard:*ASRock 960GM-VGS3 FX, AMD 760G*Prozessor:*AMD FX-6300 6x 3.5GHz*Cooler:*Alpenföhn Silent SI*RAM Speicher:*8GB DDR3-RAM PC-1333*Grafikkarte:*GeForce GTX750 2048MB (DVI/HDMI/DP)*Festplatte:*1000GB S-ATA2, 300MB/Sek.*Laufwerk:*BluRay-Player + DVD-Brenner*Wireless LAN:*Wireless LAN Karte 150 Mbit*Soundkarte:*5.1 Soundkarte onboard (6-Kanal)*Controlpanel:*AeroCool F4XT, 4x Lüftersteuerung*Betriebssystem:*Windows 10 Home 64-Bit*Security:*Bullguard Internet Security (90 Tage)*Tastatur:*Logitech Wireless Keyboard K270*Maus:*Logitech Wireless Mouse M185 grau*Bildschirm:*60cm (24") TFT (1920x1080), DVI, 5ms*Soundsystem:*Logitech Z323 2.1 Speaker-System*Garantie:*36 Monate Garantie & Support*Service:*6 Monate Vor-Ort-Pickup-&-Return 
860€


----------



## Tayfun22 (16. November 2015)

Herbboy, Ja soll auch dabei sein ungefähr 850€


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2015)

Tayfun22 schrieb:


> Herbboy, Ja soll auch dabei sein ungefähr 850€


 aber mit ALLEM? 

Also, ich hab mal was als Vorschlag zusammengestellt, wo die CPU besser ist und die Grafikkarte auch, allein die Grafikkarte bringt ca 40-50% mehr Leistung als die GTX 750 - bei den Preisen gehe ich von hardwareversand.de aus, weil die den PC dann auch zusammenbauen können:

CPU: Intel Sockel 1150 mit Prozessortyp: Core i3-4000 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 115€
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-B85M-D2V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 51€
RAM: G.Skill Aegis DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (F3-1600C11S-8GIS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 37,50€ 
Gehäuse: AeroCool V3X Devil Red Edition (EN57455) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 27€
Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 7 400W ATX 2.31 (BN142) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 43€
Festplatte: Toshiba DT01ACA 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA100) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  45€
DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  12€

und Grafikkarte MSI GTX 950 2GD5 OC, GeForce GTX 950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V809-1699R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  162€
sowie Windows: Microsoft: Windows 10 Home 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (KW9-00146) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  95€

Dann bist du für den PC mit Windows bei ca. 590€, und wenn du das über die Links dann einzeln aufrufst und bei hardwareversand in den Warenkorb legst, machst du ganz am Ende noch den PC-Zusammenbau Rechner - Zusammenbau günstig kaufen mit in den Warenkorb, der kostet aktuell als Aktion nur 10€. Also 600€ für den PC.


Dann noch Tastatur und Maus: zum Spielen auf keinen Fall so billiges kabellose Teile wie bei Dir oben zu sehen. Lieber Tastatur zB diese Sharkoon Shark Zone K30, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 28€ und Maus Sharkoon FireGlider, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 23€

Lautsprecher: die kannst du ja auch woanders holen, aber wenn du alles in einem willst und bei hardwareversand bestellen willst, dann kämen die hier zB in Frage, wenn die ähnlich sein sollen wie bei agando: Logitech Speaker System Z313 günstig kaufen   37€

Und Monitor: Acer K2 K242HLbd, 24" (UM.FW3EE.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder BenQ GL2450E, 24" (9H.L7ALA.FPE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland je ca 130€  den könntest auch woanders bestellen, wenn du willst.



Das macht am Ende inkl. Versand 815-830€. Da wäre also auch noch ein besseres Gehäuse drin (das vorhandene ist echt absolute Einstiegsklasse), oder ein CPU-Kühler, oder wenn es sein MUSS ein BluRay-Laufwerk (halte ich am PC für verschwendetes Geld). Und WLAN kannst du als Karte oder Stick auch für 10-30€ dazuholen, wobei das für Onlinegames nach Möglichkeit vermieden werden sollte. Wenn du alle "Extras" willst, die beim agando-PC dabei sind, kannst du als Grafikkarte auch eine GTX 750 Ti http://geizhals.de/inno3d-geforce-gtx-750-ti-oc-n75t-1sdv-e5cwx-a1072391.html?hloc=at&hloc=de nehmen - dann sparst du 40€ und hast Raum für die "Extras", kommst bei Hardwareversand in der Summe dann wohl günstiger weg, hast aber ne bessere CPU und Grafikkarte (GTX 750 Ti ist etwas stärker als GTX 750). Aber mit nur 50€ mehr für die GTX 950 sind es halt direkt 40-50% mehr Spieleleistung. 



Du kannst aber auch den bei agando bestellen. Allerdings ist der dann halt für Spiele wie gesagt ein gutes Stück schwächer als mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Tayfun22 (16. November 2015)

Vielen dank, freue mich richtig das du mir dabei geholfen hast  hab alles das gleiche nur den CPU was du mir empfohlen hast, hab ich nicht gefunden, deshalb einfach denn genommen Wie ist das? 

Intel Core i3-4160 3 günstig kaufen


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2015)

Tayfun22 schrieb:


> Vielen dank, freue mich richtig das du mir dabei geholfen hast  hab alles das gleiche nur den CPU was du mir empfohlen hast, hab ich nicht gefunden, deshalb einfach denn genommen Wie ist das?
> 
> Intel Core i3-4160 3 günstig kaufen


  ja, der ist gut. Irgendwie wurde mein Link wohl "verhunzt", denn da hatte ich auch einen core i3 aus der 4100er-Serie. Welchen du da GENAU nimmst, ist nicht so wichtig - der 4150, 4160, 4170... die unterscheiden sich nur geringfügig.

Für den Monitor musst du übrigens evlt. noch ein DVI-Kabel dazubestellen, weil so was bei Monitoren idr nicht dabei ist, sondern nur ein VGA-Kabel. VGA haben aber viele Grafikkarten nicht mehr bzw nur per Adapter, und zudem ist VGA schlechter


----------



## Tayfun22 (17. November 2015)

Achso danke  
sowas? Belkin DVI Kabel 3,0 m Dual Link beige günstig kaufen

und muss ich zb usb eingang hdmi eingang extra noch bestellen? Oder sind die irgendwo drin ^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2015)

Tayfun22 schrieb:


> Achso danke
> sowas? Belkin DVI Kabel 3,0 m Dual Link beige günstig kaufen


 an sich ja, aber das ist viel zu teuer - nimm das hier Good Connection Dual-Link DVI-D Kabel 1,8m günstig kaufen  1,8m werden ja sicher reichen. 



> und muss ich zb usb eingang hdmi eingang extra noch bestellen? Oder sind die irgendwo drin ^^


 Wie meinst du das? ^^  Wo brauchst du nen Eingang für USB oder sogar HDMI? Oder meinst du einfach nur Anschlüsse? Am PC oder am Monitor?


----------



## Tayfun22 (17. November 2015)

Nochmals dankeeeee, jaa sowas  die sind schon dabei oder?


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2015)

Tayfun22 schrieb:


> Nochmals dankeeeee, jaa sowas  die sind schon dabei oder?


 also, HDMI oder DVI zum Anschluss des Monitors hat die Grafikkarte, und USB hast du am Mainboard, so dass du hinten am PC idR mind 4-8 USB-Anschlüsse hast, und beim Gehäuse hast du auch noch mal 2, sofern die korrekt mit dem Board verbunden werden.


----------



## Tayfun22 (22. November 2015)

Gibt es noch eine andere seite wie HWV ?


----------



## Tayfun22 (25. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, HDMI oder DVI zum Anschluss des Monitors hat die Grafikkarte, und USB hast du am Mainboard, so dass du hinten am PC idR mind 4-8 USB-Anschlüsse hast, und beim Gehäuse hast du auch noch mal 2, sofern die korrekt mit dem Board verbunden werden.



Ähnliche seiten wie hWV?


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2015)

Tayfun22 schrieb:


> Ähnliche seiten wie hWV?


 Es gibt noch alternate, die ca 100€ für den Zusammenbau nehmen, sowie Mindfactory, die bei den Einzelteilen sehr günstig sind und wo du am Ende der Bestellung für 100€ noch auswählen kannst, dass man die im Warenkorb befindlichen Bauteile als PC zusammenbaut


----------



## Tayfun22 (25. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt noch alternate, die ca 100€ für den Zusammenbau nehmen, sowie Mindfactory, die bei den Einzelteilen sehr günstig sind und wo du am Ende der Bestellung für 100€ noch auswählen kannst, dass man die im Warenkorb befindlichen Bauteile als PC zusammenbaut



Achso und noch eine frag  
HI-TECH Computer | BATTLEFIELD IV PRIVATE V6

das hab ich grad endeckt ... Wie ist es ? Werd paar mal Simulationen spielen und eventuel Rust oder left for dead ... Also keine atemberaubenden spiele  eher werde ich bewerbungen schreiben und surfen ... Soll ich doch ein office pc kaufen ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2015)

Tayfun22 schrieb:


> Achso und noch eine frag
> HI-TECH Computer | BATTLEFIELD IV PRIVATE V6
> 
> das hab ich grad endeckt ... Wie ist es ? Werd paar mal Simulationen spielen und eventuel Rust oder left for dead ... Also keine atemberaubenden spiele  eher werde ich bewerbungen schreiben und surfen ... Soll ich doch ein office pc kaufen ?


  kommt auf die Simulation an. Wenn die als CPU halt mehr als nur einen FX-4000er braucht, der ziemlich schwach ist, und als Grafikkarte mehr als eine 750 Ti, dann wird der PC nicht reichen - egal ob nur ab und an spielst oder jeden Tag 10h


----------

